# They allow customer to cancel order even after the package is in your car?



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

This is BS. The package has already been loaded into your car. Customer cancels order and Amazon now wants you to return the package to the warehouse. Customers should not be allowed to cancel that late. I'm not wasting my time and gas driving back to the damn warehouse. Last time it happened the package wasn't even on my itinerary, even though I scanned 53 out of 53 packages at the warehouse.

Occasionally when you scan a package at the ware house a message will pop up on your phone telling you not to deliver that particular package (because customer canceled). No problem. Simply hand the package to a vest. That's one less delivery you have to make. But it didn't say anything when I scanned the package. It looks like the customer canceled while I was en route making the deliveries, and Amazon is now letting them cancel that late??

As an Amazon customer I once canceled my Prime order a few hours after I placed it. I got a message from Amazon telling me it was too late to cancel the order it has already been shipped. The message said if you no longer want the order you have wait to receive it and ship it back. But now it looks like they changed the cancellation policy allowing customers to cancel an order even after it has been shipped. Even after it is already loaded into your car, they expect you to drive all the way back to the warehouse wasting your time and money?? If they aren't going to pay me extra for that nonsense I ain't doing it. I'm delivering it to the customer's door, period. Damn customer can ship it back themself if they don't want it. I'm not doing free work for them.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Just bring the package back when you next time you're at the warehouse


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> Just bring the package back when you next time you're at the warehouse


Interesting. I wonder if we could do this. It would make a lot of sense because if customer cancelled, then the package wouldn't need to be re-delivered again. It would save us time and money if we didnt have to drive back to warehouse.

If this situation ever happened to me, i would ask support if this would be possible.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I always do.my returns on my next route unless I'm going right past the warehouse. Been doing it since day1. Even no access and no safe location deliveries. We have 24 hours they told me to make returns


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Movaldriver said:


> I always do.my returns on my next route unless I'm going right past the warehouse. Been doing it since day1. Even no access and no safe location deliveries. We have 24 hours they told me to make returns


That might be fine if you work Flex full-time. But I only work weekends. So if I get a canceled package on Sunday, I am going to deliver it to the customer whether they like it or not. Since I don't do Flex on weekdays I can't return it the next day. You order something and cancel it two days later? Sure no problem Amazon doesn't care they just make you the driver return it, at your own time and expense. Without any compensation. Don't be a slave.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

This has happened to me.

Just keep in mind that if you deliver it anyway, you aren't able to mark it as delivered. So the customer gets a free package, and Amazon thinks that you stole it. Probably not a good way to keep this job.

g


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Fine then. I'm not going to do a job that makes you work without compensation. I don't need this job I only do it for extra cash. But I have been doing the same thing for months haven;t been deactivated yet. If they want to cancel the order for the customer then cancel it at the warehouse before the block starts. Not wait until its loaded into your car. Stupid.

Flex is turning into Uber. The more you let them take advantage of you, the more work they make you do without compensation and/or cut your pay just like Uber. If you act like a slave they will treat you like a slave. And it will only get worse with time.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

This has always happened. How is it turning into Uber? Also the trip back to the warehouse is usually figured into the time of your route. I don't see how this is working without compensation.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

tone17 said:


> This has always happened. How is it turning into Uber? Also the trip back to the warehouse is usually figured into the time of your route. I don't see how this is working without compensation.


I'm sorry maybe it hasn't always happened, but in the year I have been doing this it has happened many times.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Actually it's in your contract that any packages you have left over, be it "unsafe", "business closed", "customer requested future date" -- WHATEVER, that you have to return them. You're not getting no compensation, it's built into the compensation you're already getting. Here, at least, block lengths are tailored toward the possibility of having to go back, so in general further away ones tend to be shorter.

As for having it happen to me....maybe twice. I remember one specifically. It's hardly a common occurrence but it's not as if there's other things that would prevent you from delivery -- business being closed being the most common. Hell one time I had to bring something back to the WH because I called someone through the box and they didn't watch it left (at their house, in a gated community) for fear of it being stolen and they weren't expecting it for another couple days. She actually was angry I dared try and deliver it early and seemed to think I should somehow know not to leave it (which I would have, had I gotten in before reaching her).


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

tone17 said:


> This has always happened. How is it turning into Uber? Also the trip back to the warehouse is usually figured into the time of your route. I don't see how this is working without compensation.


It's becoming a little less driver friendly every month. I still don't mind the gig but I definitely miss the good old days of all 4 hour blocks that only took 2 hours.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> It's becoming a little less driver friendly every month. I still don't mind the gig but I definitely miss the good old days of all 4 hour blocks that only took 2 hours.


Amen to that! I wouldn't even mind doing 4 hour blocks that took 3 1/2 hours....
From reading the board lately it most certainly is becoming less and less driver friendly and I thought it was just me. They seem to be doing their best to simply make everything more difficult. The routes lately have been FUBAR to put it mildly!
For a year I might have had to return to the warehouse 5-10 times.......in the last 2 months returns every other routes, routes with many undeliverables, problem routes, difficult routes......packages appearing/disappearing off itinerary......I could go on and on.....and on....

I see less packages delivered, more returned, hourly pay down, more expenses and MANY unhappy drivers.......turning into a "shit sandwich"!

Yesterday.....left warehouse with 50 packages to miami beach.....first stop was a highrise condo with 32 packages......can't deliver as they have mailroom and closed for holiday says "no unattended deliveries". Security says you can call each customer to come get packages......uh, yeh...NO! 32 undeliverables couple that with the fact the itinerary had the same address stop broken into 5 individual stops!!!?? WTF...Called support told them to mark all stops undeliverable.......next stop 1 refused package for multiple deliveries. Did one more stop close by, turned and head back to warehouse with 38 of 50 undeliverable. Cart full.......blue vest even apologized as I had another shit sandwich with multiple returns last route.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> It's becoming a little less driver friendly every month. I still don't mind the gig but I definitely miss the good old days of all 4 hour blocks that only took 2 hours.


$36/hr base pay rate sure does make up for a lot of bullshit, doesn't it?


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Actually it's in your contract that any packages you have left over, be it "unsafe", "business closed", "customer requested future date" -- WHATEVER, that you have to return them. You're not getting no compensation, it's built into the compensation you're already getting. Here, at least, block lengths are tailored toward the possibility of having to go back, so in general further away ones tend to be shorter.


What are you a lawyer? What contract? Where does it supposedly say that exactly in "the contract?" Or you making it up? LMAO I doubt any contract would go into that much detailed specifics of the job.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> You're not getting no compensation, i*t's built into the compensation* you're already getting. Here, at least, block lengths are tailored toward the possibility of having to go back, so in general further away ones tend to be shorter.


That's only true if you finish a block well before the given time, and have time for a trip back to the warehouse before your block is supposed to end. Which rarely happens anymore in my experience so your statement is not true. More often then not you will go well over rather than under your assigned block time. Regardless its completely ridiculous they are now letting customers cancel so late in the delivery process. No company does that.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

getawaycar said:


> What are you a lawyer? What contract? Where does it supposedly say that exactly in "the contract?" Or you making it up? LMAO I doubt any contract would go into that much detailed specifics of the job.


Look at "Delivery Requirements and Expectations" in the app, under help/



getawaycar said:


> That's only true if you finish a block well before the given time, and have time for a trip back to the warehouse before your block is supposed to end. Which rarely happens anymore in my experience so your statement is not true. More often then not you will go well over rather than under your assigned block time. Regardless its completely ridiculous they are now letting customers cancel so late in the delivery process. No company does that.


I think I went more than a few minutes over the amount of time the block was supposed to end exactly once in this calendar year, and about hit it give or take a few more times....this is including going back to the WH. Most of the time I am home -- not done but home -- well over an hour before the end of the time for four hour blocks.
And they are not "now" letting customers do that, the very first time it happened to me was probably over 11 months ago, and it only ever happened once since then, if it did at all.


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

Ive had canceled deliveries maybe like 2-3 times in the 10 months I've been with flex. It happens. My guess is they allow cancelations with flex drivers cause they can just bring it back. They won't allow cancelations when sent out with USPS.. Cause how do you stop that?


----------

